# 04/09/2016 Indian Lake OMBTT event may be cancelled.



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have updates on the website and the facebook page. I always fish and have never cancelled an event but too many issues expected with such cold windy and possibly snowy weather. I will make the call by noon Thursday.

Jami

www.ombtt.com
https://www.facebook.com/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc-184827928212369/


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

The safety of the anglers and all folks involved with the tournament for that matter comes first above anything else.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You are correct but right know I would like to punch mother nature right in the nose and take the jail time! Worked my tail off getting tournament ready and did not fish the Doug Haynes open or Northern Sals so I could pre fish Thursday and Friday. That worked out (Not). I am sitting here looking at the forecast and it is not pretty. Wind chills never get above 22 and chance of some snow flurries. Sorry guys you know I never cancel I believe you should fish in just about everything but this would be too dangerous for me and my sponsors to let you go. We are concerned with your safety as well as your personal property (boat, truck). I have made the call we are cancelled.

Now one thing I do want to bring up is if you are still interested in fishing OMBTT you would have to pay for this event (buy in) and would still be eligible for AOY and qualify for the classic. We have around 6 openings left.

We have a rule for this kind of situation and it is on the website under rules.

Jami Norman Director


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

also I had talked to someone from the federation and they had their team trail going the same day. It looks like they cancelled as well.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL. I agree Jami. Mother nature is being a real PITA this April! Good call.


----------

